# I need to hear some Karma stories



## Media_girl24

I found this website way too late... my divorce has been final for a year now. Sooo wish I had found it a couple of years back. I've benefited so much already from reading different posts here. 

Long story short (ha), In January of 2010 I began to suspect that my H of 13 years was having an affair. Over several months, I compiled evidence to prove my suspicions (cell phone bills, credit card statements, etc.) and I kept asking him repeatedly what was going on. I knew that he had been back in touch with his old college girlfriend, who he had reconnected with via Facebook. He kept insisting that they were friends, however, I know of no "friend" who texts your spouse 50 or 60 times a day and is, indeed, just a "friend".

Despite not having any proof, I went and filed for divorce in June of 2010. Kept asking repeatedly for confirmation, as my religious beliefs are such that I felt like knowing that infidelity had occured was giving me the "pass" to divorce. H knew this and kept denying, anyway. They were just good friends! She lives five hours away, in his hometown. He kept making trips there to "see his parents" but I knew better. Our daughter would beg him to take her along and he would tell her no. 

I backpedaled for a two month long period that fall, asked him repeatedly to try to work things out. When he allowed me to perform oral sex on him to completion one morning, and then told me that I had "manipulated" him into this happening, I realized that he was way too out there and decided to move ahead with the divorce. I should probably add that my own parents split when I was a kid, and I was trying feverishly to prevent my own child from having to experience the same thing. 

The divorce went on for months, as he wouldn't cooperate at all with settling things. He ran up my legal bill to $15k. We were living together in the same house, as he wouldn't move out even though I kept asking him to. The judge finally said she wouldn't grant the divorce unless he moved out, so in January of 2011 he quit his job of seven years with no notice, pulled up a U-Haul to our house one day, and loaded in his possessions, kissed our daughter goodbye and moved back to the hometown, and into his GF's house. In the meantime, she and her husband had divorced, because he caught her in the affair with my H. I later found out that there had been yet another affair going on as well, with an old friend of his from high school. and that her marriage had also broken up when her H figured it out. (In case you're keeping count, that's three marriages broken up now. Plus, he cheated on his first wife before he married me!)

Our divorce was finally granted in August, 2011. Around that time, I was laid off from my job. The divorce was finally granted because the judge reviewed our case and saw that H had been doing all he could to postpone, make things difficult... when he moved away, he didn't contribute a cent to our daughter's support because he got fired from the first job he took within two weeks! The judge ruled that he had two weeks to settle with me, or he would have to pay all my legal expenses. His attorney told mine on the final day in court that if our case was dismissed, he was resigning the case because my STBX was so difficult to deal with. 

We've been divorced for a year, and I am glad its over. His contact with our child is sporadic, he skypes with her 1-2 a week and hasn't visited her in person in three months. My life for the past year has been consumed with unemployment, trying in vain to find a decent job in this rotten economy, trying to figure out a way to keep our marital home in order to maintain some continuity for our daughter's sake (I'm in the process of short saling it now because I just can't keep it any longer, I've drained my savings), dealing with our daughter's stress at having her father be so non-existent in her life (she has autism, which makes a lot of this even harder), various financial difficulites, and having my first rebound relationship blow up in spectactular fashion (that's more drama that I won't get into here.) He does pay his child support, I have to give him that. He is living with the girlfriend, living a life of leisure with few responsibilties, taking trips and there seems to be a million other things that take priority in his life before our daughter. The cheating and lying hurt terribly, but I'm an adult and I know I'm better off without him. Having to watch our child hurt on a daily basis is a different story. Watching your child hurt is worse than being hurt yourself.

I was listening to her skype with him earlier this evening, and he was telling her that he was getting ready to leave to go take dance lessons. Isn't that great... he's going to take part in some community dance competition with his GF! I've done all the reading about the success of relationships that begin as affairs during marriage. And before you ask, yes, this was and very definitely continues to be a mid-life crisis. Someone posted a link on here the other day to "Midlife Crisis for Dummies" and I about spit my coffee out reading it. Fit him to an absolute tee.

I don't wish him harm, but it doesn't seem right that he gets to be happy, living his little life up there in his hometown, when he's left a very sad little girl behind, and a mother who's heart beaks on a daily basis watching this. The stress I've dealt with as a result of our divorce and losing my job has just about put me over the edge. Things are hard, harder than ever. I can't help but shake my head at the unfairness of it all at times. I can't date much, as my daughter isn't able to stay at home alone and I have limited babysitting, and her father is never around to care for her himself. 

Do any of you have karma stories to share? I just need to hear them right now! I know in my heart I will be better off in the long run, and I hope to someday find the man who can be a father figure in my daughter's life. But, right now, every day is a challenge and I'm feeling defeated. 

Thanks for listening... or reading!


----------



## underwater2010

I wish I had one for you!!! The OMW is a serial cheater....1/2 their marriage and the OBS stays. I still cannot wrap my head around that one. Don't be to hard on yourself. I have a hard time in reconciliation with my FWH. Every time his phone beeps I jump.

Just think of all the trust issues they have. And with both of their track records, one of them is bound to cheat on the other.


----------



## 67flh

ok media, i got a karma story for you..my ex cheated with a family member, left me for the family member,and they got married,few years later her new husband needed surgery, whoops---he died on operating table...justice served...


----------



## costa200

67flh said:


> ok media, i got a karma story for you..my ex cheated with a family member, left me for the family member,and they got married,few years later her new husband needed surgery, whoops---he died on operating table...justice served...


Is it wrong i LOLed at this?:scratchhead:


----------



## tom67

Divorced 2 yrs ago waw thought other side was greener well waw found out other man was cheating on her oh well. 14 yr old d knew what happened not happy w/her tells waw about my hot 27 yr old gfNow waw is all nicey nicey with me eh too little too late hun.


----------



## WyshIknew

67flh said:


> ok media, i got a karma story for you..my ex cheated with a family member, left me for the family member,and they got married,few years later her new husband needed surgery, whoops---he died on operating table...justice served...


And did she try to wheedle her way back at all?


----------



## tom67

Wow karma on steroids operating table ooohh!


----------



## WyshIknew

tom67 said:


> Divorced 2 yrs ago waw thought other side was greener well waw found out other man was cheating on her oh well. 14 yr old d knew what happened not happy w/her tells waw about my hot 27 yr old gfNow waw is all nicey nicey with me eh too little too late hun.


Although you are obviously over your divorce it might be worth posting your story and what you did to act as a guide for others in your situation.


----------



## 67flh

nope she never did try to come back, but i did have to send a card when i read about the death in the paper,basically told her paybacks a *****.


----------



## John2012

I don't know how you classify my case. But almost couple of months before D-Day, my WS wife was contemplating divorce and wants to marry OM. I was in panic mode as I was not prepared for that but I was kind of stable as she already emotionally detached me.

And after D-day and after couple of months she wants to reconcile and I'm going ahead with D.

Instant Karma..i think so...


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

Media girl,

I think you have a problem in choosing mates. For future reference, look into the history of the men you date. You stated your husband cheated on his wife before you. Did you not know this before you married him? Are you afraid of being alone? Your rebound just blew up in your face, why do you not wait a while and invest time to find a better man.

A mid life crisis has nothing to do with the way he acts. Most cheaters of all ages act in the same way and follow a script that is so similar in every case as well as most BS also follow their own script that is also similar. This re kindling of old flames should be completely avoided and the idea should not be even entertained.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by F-102
> It may have gone something like this:
> 
> They first start catching up, and it's all "How you been doing? What have you been up to?"
> 
> Then it would have morphed into talk about:
> 
> What they've been doing since they parted
> Their significant others since they parted
> Their families
> Their favorite music, movies, etc.
> Their spouses
> You
> Your job
> How your job keeps you away
> How lonely she gets when you're away
> How she looks forward to their conversations all the time now
> How she loves talking to him
> How she gets "bored" talking to you
> How you don't always listen
> How you're not "perfect"
> How you can be so insensitive sometimes
> How she wonders if she would have stayed with him
> How he understands her
> How he knows how to make her feel good
> How you fail at this
> How you are such an a**hole
> How she feels young again
> How she hasn't felt this happy with you in so long
> How he's a better man than you'll ever be
> How she wants to see him again
> How they can meet under the radar
> How she's thought of leaving you
> How she ever could have fallen for a jerk like you
> How he's her soul mate
> How she made a big mistake leaving him
> How she made an even bigger mistake marrying you
> How they were meant to be together...
> 
> ...get the picture?


----------



## kruppmart

When I found the ultimate evidence of my wife cheating on me (found her having sex with the OM) back in April, she was smart enough to get a CPO on me, preventing me to live in my own house. A week after, the OM (freshly divorced) moved in while I was still paying for the house and utilities (all in my name only), and living in hotels and rented basements.
He just got a decent paid job (before we was unemployed for years, living of his wife) which allowed him to spend lots of money on her while living for free in my house.

My attorney got my STBXW kicked out of the house 7 weeks ago, mainly because we could proof that the OM was staying there too (besides her 3 children of a previous marriage, ages 13 (daugther!) and 16 and 19). They rented a Condo and he was paying for it, including the utilities, because her income is not high enough to pay for it.

3 weeks ago, he lost his job. It is very likely, that they cannot pay the rent anymore and will be thrown out on the street.
First "karma step".

Last week, we had our divorce pre-trial. She came up with a redicolous settlement offer, which I countered with a low ball offer. She did not even show for the hearing. The magistrate told her attorney that my STBXW better takes my offer, because if he has to decide, it would be even less.
Second "karma step"

... to be continued ...


----------



## WyshIknew

I think this thread should be regularly 'bumped' to act as a repository for karma stories.


----------



## diwali123

Media, where do you live? In the US you can get respite care through the state if you have a special needs child. My heart goes out to you. I don't have a dramatic karma story but my ex was abusive and crazy, long story but he agreed to be the one to leave and stayed with our two best friends. 
We started the divorce and he refused to save our house and let us get foreclosed on. 
I had to move two hours away to live with my mom. I was a wreck, I had to give up pets and most of my belongings, my d's life was turned upside down. 
The friend's he was staying with stood up with us at our wedding. Well within months the guy left the woman for a younger woman. I found out that my stbx a
D friend were sleeping together. 
In the meantime he tried to get me for contempt of court for moving, made every part of the divorce a living hell, told me I would live with my mom for the rest of my life and never find a job. he let our car get repossessed because he refused to pay child support out of the blue. 
He would tell me I needed mental help and I was crazy all the time. I tried to talk to them about PDA's in front if my d a d they both reacted hostilely and insisted nothing was going on. Just special friends living in the same house doing everything together and vacationing together. 

Well now I've had the same job for three years, I make good bonuses, have good performance reviews, have my name on two cars, bought a house in my name only, live in a great school district. 
I'm married to a wonderful man. 

He is still with her, lives in her house, drives her car, looks like crap, is getting 50% of his pay garnished for support and a tax lien and student loans. He files his taxes and someone always takes the refund. His credit is crap, his gf can't get a license so he has to drive her everywhere, and my daughter doesn't like the gf. 
We have gone to Canada and Mexico and he went to chicago. His car is old and falling apart. Everytime we drop off and they drive away my new h tells me exactly what is wrong with their car and that he could fix it. 
I am doing better than I ever have. But st one point I felt like he won because he had her and lived in a house and I was alone living with my mom taking care of my d on my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989

Hi,

I posted one a couple of weeks ago:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/56411-story-redemption-payback.html#post1082328


----------



## WyshIknew

Bump!


----------



## theroad

Karma stories are like a good joke. You hear them often but rarely remember them.

Thing is in life many people should be run over with the karma train and then the HMS Queen Mary. Though many of these people never have the karma bus even go down their street. Let run over them.

So best not to wait to see the karma bus get them.

Better to leave them in the past and enjoy your present life.


----------



## bfree

I saw my ex wife a few weeks back. I'd post her picture but I'd be responsible for ruining everyone's holiday season. She is a walking reminder that the karma bus has no mercy.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Screw Karma. Pedal to the floor and drive forward is what I say:

Already Gone-The Eagles - YouTube


----------



## cantdecide

Just small stops by the karma bus at the ex wifes place.

Lets see:

OM had to have his gall bladder removed. While in the hospital a stomach ulcer ruptured and kept him in the hospital for weeks. Now he looks like her grandfather.

She and OM went to the beach for a mini vacation. Lost her car keys in the ocean. Took 6 hours and several hundred dollars to get underway again.

Phone installer ruptured a waterline in her new home causing a lot of distress for her.

Home she recently purchased needs more work than the home inspector thought. She doesn't have the money for it.

Things keep going wrong with her car that she can't afford to get repaired ( I used to do all her car maintenance).

This past weekend she had her purse stolen with the only spare car key she had. $195 to get it replaced which she doesn't have. She now only has the valet key.

She's been sick off and on for the past month. Has crappy insurance and can't afford to go the doctor.

Kids both told her that they want to be at my house Christmas eve and Christmas morning. To add to this, her step mother decided not to have her family over for xmas. Exwife gets to spend xmas morning with OM's family. Hehe.

When we separated 16 months ago, she left with a zero balance on her credit card (my doing). A few months ago while dropping off my daughter I glanced down next to her computer and saw her credit card statement............already up to almost $6K.

When moving out, my ex had a dollar figure in mind that would cost her for the movers. She never thought about how much crap she had to move and she took no time packing it up. Took the movers several more hours than she had planned and therefore took a lot more money than she had budgeted.

Wish I could remember all the other things. Seems that the kids tell me something new on a weekly basis.


----------



## Dollystanford

Hmmm just the little things:

OW has moved in to his flat (which he won't be able to afford past March) but is unemployed so he has to pay for everything

She is going through the menopause and they argue all the time

He's had loads of time off sick which makes his appalling job history even worse

He starts a new job soon where he has to work 6 days a week, really long hours so that won't last

He wants to go through my loft to find stuff to sell because he knows that the money he got from me is all he's got. In the world. And he's already spent half of it. In 6 months :smthumbup:

I never have to see his appalling family ever again and he's stuck with them. Forever.

He's got high cholesterol


----------



## WyshIknew

cantdecide said:


> Just small stops by the karma bus at the ex wifes place.
> 
> Lets see:
> 
> OM had to have his gall bladder removed. While in the hospital a stomach ulcer ruptured and kept him in the hospital for weeks. Now he looks like her grandfather.
> 
> She and OM went to the beach for a mini vacation. Lost her car keys in the ocean. Took 6 hours and several hundred dollars to get underway again.
> 
> Phone installer ruptured a waterline in her new home causing a lot of distress for her.
> 
> Home she recently purchased needs more work than the home inspector thought. She doesn't have the money for it.
> 
> Things keep going wrong with her car that she can't afford to get repaired.
> 
> This past weekend she had her purse stolen with the only spare car key she had. $195 to get it replaced which she doesn't have. She now only has the valet key.
> 
> She's been sick off and on for the past month. Has crappy insurance and can't afford to go the doctor.
> 
> Wish I could remember all the other things. Seems that the kids tell me something new on a weekly basis.





Dollystanford said:


> Hmmm just the little things:
> 
> OW has moved in to his flat (which he won't be able to afford past March) but is unemployed so he has to pay for everything
> 
> She is going through the menopause and they argue all the time
> 
> He's had loads of time off sick which makes his appalling job history even worse
> 
> He starts a new job soon where he has to work 6 days a week, really long hours so that won't last
> 
> He wants to go through my loft to find stuff to sell because he knows that the money he got from me is all he's got. In the world. And he's already spent half of it. In 6 months :smthumbup:
> 
> I never have to see his appalling family ever again and he's stuck with them. Forever.
> 
> He's got high cholesterol


Is it really bad of me that I actually laughed when I read these?

Dolly, do think he'll ever be around asking for a hand out?


----------



## Dollystanford

before he had the money he had to ask me to sub him a couple of hundred quid for a lawyer to finalise the house transfer because he didn't have it. He'd had £25k a couple of months previously and couldn't even scrape up two hundred pounds

because he couldn't afford a laywer he just signed whatever I put in front of him, including a full and final financial settlement. Neither of us has any further financial claim on the other. 

he's on his own....for the first time in a long time


----------



## NextTimeAround

My exH had an exit affair after many years of our arguing about his behavior towards other (ETA) WOmen -- from his set of friends and mine.

In the UK, you can name the paramour in the divorce and I did. So it took several weeks before proceedings could start because we had to wait for her signature.

I know that in a few months my husband dropped her and when the separation became official, he started dating someone else whom he eventually married.... rather quickly in fact.

The mistress in the exit affair was a young secretary where he worked. I can only think, that will teach her -- and her friends-- there is no glory in dating a married man in the hopes of snagging a partner track manager.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I don't know if this would qualify as a karma story, but its a serious bullet I dodged.

The only girl I fell I heads over heels love with before my wife cheated on me with an ex. He was determined not to let her go.

I found out and dumped her immediately, the exact same day.
[ I had really good network of guy friends! ]
I started dating my wife and we got married.
The ex married the same ex bf she cheated on me with.

Late one evening after some love making my wife asked me to go pick up one of her favorite meal/night time snack.

After purchasing the meal,I was driving back home when I saw the ex . I got curious .A car pulled up and she got into it. 
I knew that her husband is in the military and was out of the country.
She started kissing the guy in the car.

Ha,ha!
I laughed to myself , drove home, we had the meal and made love again!

They both deserved each other.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My mother in law aka Satan's Uterus had open heart surgery and a kidney transplant in the same year. My father in law, hands down the world's biggest racist had a Jamaican nurse the last year of his life.


----------



## Survivn13

This is the ultimate story of Karma. My wife and I were together for 17 years. We had one son together and I helped raise her son from a previous marriage who was 3 when we married. All indications were that we had a happy marriage. She had the option to work or stay home with the kids. I left it up to her and supported her either way. She decided to start working after 17 years. Three months later she met a wealthy real estate developer and left me with the boys. It was truly right out of the blue for me and literally put me in a state of shock. 

To make a long story short, when the real estate market crashed in 2008, the guy went bankrupt and lost it all. He moved away and left her penniless. I offered to pay her rent for a few months until our son graduated high school. She wanted to move back in with us and I refused. So she moved 1000 miles away to live with her mother. Five months later she was diagnosed with colon cancer. Three years later she died.


----------



## Kamstel

Bump of an oldie.

Hope it is ok


----------



## 3putt

Kamstel said:


> Bump of an oldie.
> 
> Hope it is ok


This 'I like this bump thread' has Taxman written all over it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Media_girl24 said:


> I found this website way too late... my divorce has been final for a year now. Sooo wish I had found it a couple of years back. I've benefited so much already from reading different posts here.
> 
> Long story short (ha), In January of 2010 I began to suspect that my H of 13 years was having an affair. Over several months, I compiled evidence to prove my suspicions (cell phone bills, credit card statements, etc.) and I kept asking him repeatedly what was going on. I knew that he had been back in touch with his old college girlfriend, who he had reconnected with via Facebook. He kept insisting that they were friends, however, I know of no "friend" who texts your spouse 50 or 60 times a day and is, indeed, just a "friend".
> 
> Despite not having any proof, I went and filed for divorce in June of 2010. Kept asking repeatedly for confirmation, as my religious beliefs are such that I felt like knowing that infidelity had occured was giving me the "pass" to divorce. H knew this and kept denying, anyway. They were just good friends! She lives five hours away, in his hometown. He kept making trips there to "see his parents" but I knew better. Our daughter would beg him to take her along and he would tell her no.
> 
> I backpedaled for a two month long period that fall, asked him repeatedly to try to work things out. When he allowed me to perform oral sex on him to completion one morning, and then told me that I had "manipulated" him into this happening, I realized that he was way too out there and decided to move ahead with the divorce. I should probably add that my own parents split when I was a kid, and I was trying feverishly to prevent my own child from having to experience the same thing.
> 
> The divorce went on for months, as he wouldn't cooperate at all with settling things. He ran up my legal bill to $15k. We were living together in the same house, as he wouldn't move out even though I kept asking him to. The judge finally said she wouldn't grant the divorce unless he moved out, so in January of 2011 he quit his job of seven years with no notice, pulled up a U-Haul to our house one day, and loaded in his possessions, kissed our daughter goodbye and moved back to the hometown, and into his GF's house. In the meantime, she and her husband had divorced, because he caught her in the affair with my H. I later found out that there had been yet another affair going on as well, with an old friend of his from high school. and that her marriage had also broken up when her H figured it out. (In case you're keeping count, that's three marriages broken up now. Plus, he cheated on his first wife before he married me!)
> 
> Our divorce was finally granted in August, 2011. Around that time, I was laid off from my job. The divorce was finally granted because the judge reviewed our case and saw that H had been doing all he could to postpone, make things difficult... when he moved away, he didn't contribute a cent to our daughter's support because he got fired from the first job he took within two weeks! The judge ruled that he had two weeks to settle with me, or he would have to pay all my legal expenses. His attorney told mine on the final day in court that if our case was dismissed, he was resigning the case because my STBX was so difficult to deal with.
> 
> We've been divorced for a year, and I am glad its over. His contact with our child is sporadic, he skypes with her 1-2 a week and hasn't visited her in person in three months. My life for the past year has been consumed with unemployment, trying in vain to find a decent job in this rotten economy, trying to figure out a way to keep our marital home in order to maintain some continuity for our daughter's sake (I'm in the process of short saling it now because I just can't keep it any longer, I've drained my savings), dealing with our daughter's stress at having her father be so non-existent in her life (she has autism, which makes a lot of this even harder), various financial difficulites, and having my first rebound relationship blow up in spectactular fashion (that's more drama that I won't get into here.) He does pay his child support, I have to give him that. He is living with the girlfriend, living a life of leisure with few responsibilties, taking trips and there seems to be a million other things that take priority in his life before our daughter. The cheating and lying hurt terribly, but I'm an adult and I know I'm better off without him. Having to watch our child hurt on a daily basis is a different story. Watching your child hurt is worse than being hurt yourself.
> 
> I was listening to her skype with him earlier this evening, and he was telling her that he was getting ready to leave to go take dance lessons. Isn't that great... he's going to take part in some community dance competition with his GF! I've done all the reading about the success of relationships that begin as affairs during marriage. And before you ask, yes, this was and very definitely continues to be a mid-life crisis. Someone posted a link on here the other day to "Midlife Crisis for Dummies" and I about spit my coffee out reading it. Fit him to an absolute tee.
> 
> I don't wish him harm, but it doesn't seem right that he gets to be happy, living his little life up there in his hometown, when he's left a very sad little girl behind, and a mother who's heart beaks on a daily basis watching this. The stress I've dealt with as a result of our divorce and losing my job has just about put me over the edge. Things are hard, harder than ever. I can't help but shake my head at the unfairness of it all at times. I can't date much, as my daughter isn't able to stay at home alone and I have limited babysitting, and her father is never around to care for her himself.
> 
> Do any of you have karma stories to share? I just need to hear them right now! I know in my heart I will be better off in the long run, and I hope to someday find the man who can be a father figure in my daughter's life. But, right now, every day is a challenge and I'm feeling defeated.
> 
> Thanks for listening... or reading!


In brief

Brother in law’s (wife’s brother) wife, a nurse, cheated with a doc.

Divorce. 

She shacks up with the doc.

He uses her for sex and bleeds her finances dry.

Turns out he’s not actually an MD. He is in hock up to his ears and can no longer outrun his bills and skips town, leaving her high and dry... and alone.


----------



## Lostinthought61

3putt said:


> This 'I like this bump thread' has Taxman written all over it.


Taxman should own this thread....his stories are awesome


----------



## Jharp

I got one. 

About 12 years ago I was deeply in love with this woman. Loved her so much I asked her to marry me. She said yes and I was as happy as a man can be. But there was a dark cloud on the horizon. I had to deploy to Iraq, a deployment that would last over 18 months and change me in ways I never thought possible. Before I deployed I noticed there was this guy who kept hanging around her. I called him Douchenozzle cause he was always ****ing up one way or another, but somehow always lands back on his feet (his family was rich much like hers was, so I suspect that was likely it.)

I told her I didn't like him hanging around as it was obvious what he was after. She told me he was 'Just a friend' she had known for years, which was the case as far as she was concerned. (I later learned he was the guy who got her virginity and that they'd known each other since they were 12 years old and had been off and on again in High School). Facts she failed to mention until we had an argument and it just sorta came out. I definetly put my foot down on finding that out.

As for her own dad? He had other concerns. The family was well off and Daddy didn't like the fact his daughter was dating a simple soldier about to deploy. As he put it "He's just going over there to die and fight that man's war and steal the oil for his corporate overlords".

Needless to say Pops and I didn't get along. And neither did I and ****nugget.

Long story short, I deploy and yeah I nearly die a couple of times, but I survive. About 7 months in I notice the tone of our conversations have started to change. They're less affectionate, a bit abrupt and somewhat cold at times. I think Jodi is finally moving in and getting somewhere with her as she refuses to talk about him and what few times she did she was snappish and accusatory. You all know what I mean, straight out of the cheaters hand book. I realize now this was her emotionally detaching from me to move on without me in her life.

Anyway, two months later, out of the blue, I get an Email invitation to her wedding. Now we had talked about a wedding and making plans but had never finalized a date and time. I wanted to wait until after deployment. Imagine my shock at getting this invitation and lo and behold its her and **** face. I am distraught, heartbroken and so ****ing furious!!! I got my head so far up my own backside I can't think straight. And in a combat situation that usually gets guys killed. One day out on patrol I notice a pile of trash that I didn't remember being there before. I felt a tingle run up my spine and my gut went cold. But as I hadn't been paying attention because I was feeling sorry for myself, I didn't notice it until we were right on top of it. yeah it was an IED and yeah it blew. Damn near killed 4 of my brothers and me. It was my responsibility to speak up. It was my fault we nearly died. This is what got me to pull my head out of my four points of contact. I utilized the rage and focused it in my day to day life downrange. And it helped me survive. But I had to force myself to let go and move on. I dare not think of what might have happened if I had been home and this happened.

Years go by, almost a decade. And while I've moved on, I never met a woman who I clicked with quite like her. Then out of the blue I get a facebook contact by one of her ditzy airhead friends. The same one infact who accidentally sent me the Email invitations all those years ago. Knowing that its not a good idea to reopen old woulds I figure 'Sure, why not' and I accept the request. After a few days of digging I can't help but keep the malicious grin off my face. For Karma has done wonders for me here.

She is infact divorced. Can anyone guess the reasons why? Yep, that's right. Infidelity. Only it wasn't JUST one case of infidelity on her part. Turns she had been a serial cheater and had been having affairs going back 5 years as far as he could tell. What's even better (or worse, depending on your POV) is that his two children aren't even his. She deliberately got knocked up by two other guys and then passed them off as his. I mean there is being an adulteress and then there is something especially stone-cold getting knocked up by two other guys and trying to pass them off as your Husbands. That's a level of contempt I've only read about. Rather than divorce her ass as he SHOULD have done Cuckyboy forgave her and tried to reconcile. That **** lasted for almost a year. Eventually she got fed up with him, drained their accounts, sold off all his **** and split with the Kids. She ****ing creamed him in Divorce court too, getting almost 60% of their remaining assets and gets alimony (I'm not sure if its for life or not. That part isn't clear). She also got the house and ruined his reputation; leaving him destitute and depressed with no friends to turn too and rich mommy and daddy not coming to his aid this time. He tried to commit suicide but he couldn't even do that right either.

Now you may be thinking 'Jharp, dude, you just dodged a serious bullet with that one. Why still so bitter? This dude did you a favor' And you know what? You'd be right. I did dodge a bullet with her. **** muncher got years of her sloppy seconds instead of me. But this anger and bitterness I feel at the situation just isn't going away 12 years running. I think I may need some professional help in that regard. I've been shot, stabbed, peppered with shrapnel and blown up, but nothing hurt as much as what she did to me. And like an old wound I guess its been festering under the surface.

For my thank you to him I sent him a fruit basket of apples with a note attached "How about them apples?" I'm pretty sure he got it. And yeah I feel no sympathy for him.

As for her? She blew through that money with a quickness. Then started in on Daddy's money until he cut her off. His business he works at took a hit during the recession of 08 and they floundered for a couple of years until they got their feet back under them about 2 years ago. Turns out she had developed a taste for the BBC and cocaine. Her kids are now in the custody of her heart broken father (****) while she's still partying like its 1999. Not too sure whats going to happen when her funds run dry but that ain't my problem.

As for me? I got a good job in the medical field where I help people. Its rewarding work and pays decently. Also get some benefits from the Government due to injuries sustained in combat, so that helps. I got a nice house, car, and good friends. I got the respect of my peers, and even have a friend who named his son after me when I saved his life downrange. My last relationship with a woman didn't work out so great but we parted on friendly terms. Our long term goals are just not compatible. ( I want children, she didn't: Deal breaker for me). I should be happy and for the most part I am. But I will never forgive him and I most certainly will never forgive her. I wouldn't even whip out my **** to piss on either of them if they were on fire. That rage isn't healthy, I know that. But in the end, despite it, I came out of that situation better than those two.

Karma really is a *****.


----------



## dadstartingover

Karma doesn't exist. There is no grand jury watching over us making sure that everything is FAIR in life. 

Your ex-spouse could end up in horrible shape, or they could truly be happier and more fulfilled without you.

Regardless, you're still you. Worry about you. Don't give them so much power.


----------



## Jharp

dadstartingover said:


> Karma doesn't exist. There is no grand jury watching over us making sure that everything is FAIR in life.
> 
> Your ex-spouse could end up in horrible shape, or they could truly be happier and more fulfilled without you.
> 
> Regardless, you're still you. Worry about you. Don't give them so much power.



I hear ya. And for years I hadn't given her a thought until I got the facebook notification and got curious. I should have just let sleeping dogs be.


----------



## Andy1001

When I was nineteen I was working in London for a few months and I stayed with my brother and his family.He is career military and is usually based in the US embassy.There was a couple of New England wasps living near us,they also worked at the embassy and it was common knowledge that she was cheating on her husband.She openly humiliated him in public,flirting with other men and disappearing for days on end.
Anyway they announced that she was pregnant and the baby was due in December 2003.It turned out that her last dalliance was with a doctor and he was in actual fact the baby’s father.Apparently her husband suspected that he was being cuckolded but decided to wait for the birth and then have a dna test on the baby.
He didn’t need the test,the doctors name was Patel and he was from Pakistan.
Bear in mind this was only two years after nine eleven and tensions were running high.Yet a member of the US diplomatic team was having an affair with a member of London’s Islamic community.She disappeared overnight and her husband was lucky to keep his clearance and his job.
Last I heard she had been disowned by her ultra conservative family and was living on welfare.


----------



## OnTheFly

Jharp said:


> I got one...


Dude!!

BTW, have you heard of Terrence Popp? He is also a combat vet, like you, and been through the ringer. Check him out on youtube.

Glad for the happy ending!


----------



## mclee

my gf was involved with a married man in the past. That family is nearly broken up. Then gf finds me and decides to dump married man for me. (Karma number 1)
Married man decides to get revenge for being dumped and emails me to expose gf's past. Now her relationship with me is in trouble (karma number 2?)


----------



## FieryHairedLady

Jharp said:


> I got one.


Wow! Sorry for your heart break.

Thank you for your service to this country.

Get rid of the bitterness, don't let it eat you alive. 

Hang in there, the right woman is out there.


----------



## Jharp

OnTheFly said:


> Dude!!
> 
> BTW, have you heard of Terrence Popp? He is also a combat vet, like you, and been through the ringer. Check him out on youtube.
> 
> Glad for the happy ending!



Found him a couple of months ago. Wish I had done so years ago. He's got some good stuff.


----------



## Vinnydee

I have a great Karma story for you. I had a girlfriend for 5 years to whom I got engaged to before I joined the Army. We lost our virginity to each other and had plans to live together when I got discharged from the Army with both of us going to college. Me with help from the GI Bill.

I was in Vietnam risking my life daily, getting through each day thinking about getting marred when I got home. Then I got a letter (no cell phones back then) from my best friend telling me that my fiancé was dating another guy and having sex with him. He was certain because he saw then on a date and the guy bragged about is since I was so far away that I could not hurt him. I broke up with her by letter and did the rest of my combat tour.

When I got discharged from the Army I met my wife of 46 years. My ex girlfriend called me 48 years later when I happen to move into the same State she was in. She apologized to me saying she was immature at the time and I was gone for a long time. She then went on to tell me about living with guys for a place to sleep, drug addiction after living in a commune where she was passed around and had a son by someone there. She also still believes that her angels talk to her and enable her to tell the future, even over the phone. She believes in them so much that when they told her to legally changed her last name, she did. 

She never became a lawyer as her family wanted her to be. She had several menial jobs and sponged off of men until she married a woman who now supports her. I ended up being very successful with an income that places me in the top 5% of the nation despite not having a college degree. She struggles with her mental problems and has a son from some guy she was passed around to. Karma at work.


----------



## Kamstel

OK, here’s the karma story I was thinking about telling.

Over a decade ago, my friend who is in his mid to late 20s was dating this woman who was attractive. But she had one flaw she thought that the sun rose and sat on her. She didn’t believe that her fecal matter had an odor. In short she thought she was better than everybody else.

Now my buddy had just gotten his last license to be a full electrician, and with starting his own company. He was busting his hump trying to make a good name for himself. It really ticked her off, that he brought his very nice sports truck into a paint shop and had the name of his company painted on the side of it. She was mortified that yes, being his only vehicle, is what he would pick her up in and take her out on a date.

Ultimately, it was an unofficial High school reunion around Thanksgiving. She met up with one of our classmates that way is about to finish law school. Well I guess you know what happened, and ultimately after Christmas, she broke up with my friend because as she said, she didn’t want to live a life where her husband had to work 24 hours a day seven days a week just provide the bear necessities of life.

She quickly moved in with this law student who is really an idiot.

Fast-forward about a year, and my buddy wins the lottery. We’re talking huge amount of money.
We’re talking nine figures.

My buddy on the other hand gave up his company and he works for another electrician friend of his, but he only works about 20 hours a week, because he doesn’t want to get bored. He has a new girlfriend. She is incredible she’s beautiful both inside and out. They’re talking about marriage, but she said that under no circumstances is she giving up her career As a nurse. She said it has taken her too long and too much hard work to get into her Ideal hospital and department. She is also demanded a very tight prenuptial agreement. She said that She wants his money to go into all sorts of trust funds for him, his family, and his descendants.

She doesn’t want anything from him. She actually said no the first couple of times he asked her out because she feared that he would think that she would only be going out with him because of his money.

Now again this is a great guy. We have battles over who pays whenever we go out to our favorite restaurant/bar. We don’t care that he has money, if it’s our turn to pay, it’s our turn to pay. But he tries to get around it. If he knows that it’s not his turn to pay, he’ll call of the restaurant before hand and say here’s my credit card number don’t drop the bill off at our table. If he doesn’t do that an but he tries to get around it. If he knows that it’s not his turn to pay, he’ll call of the restaurant beforehand and say here’s my credit card number don’t drop the bill off at our table. If he doesn’t do that, He will tell the waitresses that he is picking up the tab for everybody in the bar or restaurant, But only on the condition that they never tell anybody who picked up the tab for the entire place, But they have to announce that they should tip the waitresses the amount of the meal that they would have paid in the first place.

A lot of things have been donated in town For the past decade anonymously. Couple years ago the baseball league needed a few new sponsors, there were three new teams that were named anonymous blue, anonymous read, and anonymous White. And the names were on the uniform. 

Everybody knows who is doing this, but nobody cares. He’s just that nice of a guy.

Well, not is all well between the ex-girlfriend and her would be lawyer/ husband. Over the next years, this legal WizKid failed the bar exam three times.

She had to take a job as a waitress at a bar we go to on a regular basis. Her idiot boyfriend still hasn’t passed the bar and now works as a paralegal someplace, And works part-time in a large hardware store. At night

When we go out to the bar where she’s the waitress, and she serves us, he is always very generous with the tip. But with her he always gives the exact same amount of a tip. $125.

I asked him why he does that exact amount, and he said oh it’s just a joke. She dumped him on January 25. He thinks it’s funny, and he also doesn’t think she even realizes what it is. I’m thinking she does see the significance of that amount.


----------



## Jharp

Kamstel said:


> OK, here’s the karma story I was thinking about telling.
> 
> Over a decade ago, my friend who is in his mid to late 20s was dating this woman who was attractive. But she had one flaw she thought that the sun rose and sat on her. She didn’t believe that her fecal matter had an odor. In short she thought she was better than everybody else.
> 
> Now my buddy had just gotten his last license to be a full electrician, and with starting his own company. He was busting his hump trying to make a good name for himself. It really ticked her off, that he brought his very nice sports truck into a paint shop and had the name of his company painted on the side of it. She was mortified that yes, being his only vehicle, is what he would pick her up in and take her out on a date.
> 
> Ultimately, it was an unofficial High school reunion around Thanksgiving. She met up with one of our classmates that way is about to finish law school. Well I guess you know what happened, and ultimately after Christmas, she broke up with my friend because as she said, she didn’t want to live a life where her husband had to work 24 hours a day seven days a week just provide the bear necessities of life.
> 
> She quickly moved in with this law student who is really an idiot.
> 
> Fast-forward about a year, and my buddy wins the lottery. We’re talking huge amount of money.
> We’re talking nine figures.
> 
> My buddy on the other hand gave up his company and he works for another electrician friend of his, but he only works about 20 hours a week, because he doesn’t want to get bored. He has a new girlfriend. She is incredible she’s beautiful both inside and out. They’re talking about marriage, but she said that under no circumstances is she giving up her career As a nurse. She said it has taken her too long and too much hard work to get into her Ideal hospital and department. She is also demanded a very tight prenuptial agreement. She said that She wants his money to go into all sorts of trust funds for him, his family, and his descendants.
> 
> She doesn’t want anything from him. She actually said no the first couple of times he asked her out because she feared that he would think that she would only be going out with him because of his money.
> 
> Now again this is a great guy. We have battles over who pays whenever we go out to our favorite restaurant/bar. We don’t care that he has money, if it’s our turn to pay, it’s our turn to pay. But he tries to get around it. If he knows that it’s not his turn to pay, he’ll call of the restaurant before hand and say here’s my credit card number don’t drop the bill off at our table. If he doesn’t do that an but he tries to get around it. If he knows that it’s not his turn to pay, he’ll call of the restaurant beforehand and say here’s my credit card number don’t drop the bill off at our table. If he doesn’t do that, He will tell the waitresses that he is picking up the tab for everybody in the bar or restaurant, But only on the condition that they never tell anybody who picked up the tab for the entire place, But they have to announce that they should tip the waitresses the amount of the meal that they would have paid in the first place.
> 
> A lot of things have been donated in town For the past decade anonymously. Couple years ago the baseball league needed a few new sponsors, there were three new teams that were named anonymous blue, anonymous read, and anonymous White. And the names were on the uniform.
> 
> Everybody knows who is doing this, but nobody cares. He’s just that nice of a guy.
> 
> Well, not is all well between the ex-girlfriend and her would be lawyer/ husband. Over the next years, this legal WizKid failed the bar exam three times.
> 
> She had to take a job as a waitress at a bar we go to on a regular basis. Her idiot boyfriend still hasn’t passed the bar and now works as a paralegal someplace, And works part-time in a large hardware store. At night
> 
> When we go out to the bar where she’s the waitress, and she serves us, he is always very generous with the tip. But with her he always gives the exact same amount of a tip. $125.
> 
> I asked him why he does that exact amount, and he said oh it’s just a joke. She dumped him on January 25. He thinks it’s funny, and he also doesn’t think she even realizes what it is. I’m thinking she does see the significance of that amount.




Dude sounds like a stand up guy. My best too him.


----------



## honcho

Kamstel said:


> When we go out to the bar where she’s the waitress, and she serves us, he is always very generous with the tip. But with her he always gives the exact same amount of a tip. $125.
> 
> I asked him why he does that exact amount, and he said oh it’s just a joke. She dumped him on January 25. He thinks it’s funny, and he also doesn’t think she even realizes what it is. I’m thinking she does see the significance of that amount.


$1.25 would have been better but I'm cheap....>


----------



## TeddieG

honcho said:


> $1.25 would have been better but I'm cheap....>


I was thinking the same thing. And the decimal point would surely be a hint.


----------



## Marc878

honcho said:


> $1.25 would have been better but I'm cheap....>


IN quarters


----------



## Taxman

I have told this story before, and it has taken on the aura of an urban legend. I had a client who discovered his wife and mother of his children was deep into an affair. He confronted, and she said that indeed she was in love with her AP. My client tried everything in his power to keep the marriage afloat. He contacted the OBS. This is where things get interesting. The OBS confirmed that her husband and his wife were still going at it. Finally they both filed for divorce. They had someone to commiserate with. They leaned on one another. They discovered they had more in common than just being betrayed. A year and a half later, they announced their engagement. Two years later, we all gathered at the church for their wedding day. The two families blended very well. The kids liked one another. As a footnote, their wayward spouses had been broken up for a long time. The XWW showed up at the church she was spotted in a back pew. The groom noticed her, and amended what he was going to say. He thanked her and her AP, for without them he would have never met the love of his life and the new mother of his children. 

The XWW beat a hasty retreat, but not without a few laughs at her expense.


----------



## Kamstel

Tax man, my favorite story of yours is still the wealthy guy with all of the trust funds that hold him Atlee collected alimony from his cheating wife


----------



## bandit.45

I worked with a guy in Tucson about eight years ago. He and his wife were mid 40s, married 20 years or so and had 3 kids. All was going well until she started having an affair with a biker-type dude. Turns out this POS was a meth dealer, and within two weeks of meeting him she left her husband and kids to go live with him. The husband filed for divorce and, given that his WW had gotten hooked on meth, it was a pretty easy task getting full custody of their kids. 

A year or so later the xWW and her biker boyfriend went off the side of a freeway overpass on I-10 and plunged into the embankment below, killing both of them. I recognized her name in the news report and one of the women at my office confirmed it was the ex-coworker's ex-wife. 

I don't know what happened to the husband as he left our company a few months after DDay, but I remember he was devastated and caught completely off-guard by her affair.


----------



## TDSC60

Jharp said:


> I got one.
> 
> About 12 years ago I was deeply in love with this woman. Loved her so much I asked her to marry me. She said yes and I was as happy as a man can be. But there was a dark cloud on the horizon. I had to deploy to Iraq, a deployment that would last over 18 months and change me in ways I never thought possible. Before I deployed I noticed there was this guy who kept hanging around her. I called him Douchenozzle cause he was always ****ing up one way or another, but somehow always lands back on his feet (his family was rich much like hers was, so I suspect that was likely it.)
> 
> I told her I didn't like him hanging around as it was obvious what he was after. She told me he was 'Just a friend' she had known for years, which was the case as far as she was concerned. (I later learned he was the guy who got her virginity and that they'd known each other since they were 12 years old and had been off and on again in High School). Facts she failed to mention until we had an argument and it just sorta came out. I definetly put my foot down on finding that out.
> 
> As for her own dad? He had other concerns. The family was well off and Daddy didn't like the fact his daughter was dating a simple soldier about to deploy. As he put it "He's just going over there to die and fight that man's war and steal the oil for his corporate overlords".
> 
> Needless to say Pops and I didn't get along. And neither did I and ****nugget.
> 
> Long story short, I deploy and yeah I nearly die a couple of times, but I survive. About 7 months in I notice the tone of our conversations have started to change. They're less affectionate, a bit abrupt and somewhat cold at times. I think Jodi is finally moving in and getting somewhere with her as she refuses to talk about him and what few times she did she was snappish and accusatory. You all know what I mean, straight out of the cheaters hand book. I realize now this was her emotionally detaching from me to move on without me in her life.
> 
> Anyway, two months later, out of the blue, I get an Email invitation to her wedding. Now we had talked about a wedding and making plans but had never finalized a date and time. I wanted to wait until after deployment. Imagine my shock at getting this invitation and lo and behold its her and **** face. I am distraught, heartbroken and so ****ing furious!!! I got my head so far up my own backside I can't think straight. And in a combat situation that usually gets guys killed. One day out on patrol I notice a pile of trash that I didn't remember being there before. I felt a tingle run up my spine and my gut went cold. But as I hadn't been paying attention because I was feeling sorry for myself, I didn't notice it until we were right on top of it. yeah it was an IED and yeah it blew. Damn near killed 4 of my brothers and me. It was my responsibility to speak up. It was my fault we nearly died. This is what got me to pull my head out of my four points of contact. I utilized the rage and focused it in my day to day life downrange. And it helped me survive. But I had to force myself to let go and move on. I dare not think of what might have happened if I had been home and this happened.
> 
> Years go by, almost a decade. And while I've moved on, I never met a woman who I clicked with quite like her. Then out of the blue I get a facebook contact by one of her ditzy airhead friends. The same one infact who accidentally sent me the Email invitations all those years ago. Knowing that its not a good idea to reopen old woulds I figure 'Sure, why not' and I accept the request. After a few days of digging I can't help but keep the malicious grin off my face. For Karma has done wonders for me here.
> 
> She is infact divorced. Can anyone guess the reasons why? Yep, that's right. Infidelity. Only it wasn't JUST one case of infidelity on her part. Turns she had been a serial cheater and had been having affairs going back 5 years as far as he could tell. What's even better (or worse, depending on your POV) is that his two children aren't even his. She deliberately got knocked up by two other guys and then passed them off as his. I mean there is being an adulteress and then there is something especially stone-cold getting knocked up by two other guys and trying to pass them off as your Husbands. That's a level of contempt I've only read about. Rather than divorce her ass as he SHOULD have done Cuckyboy forgave her and tried to reconcile. That **** lasted for almost a year. Eventually she got fed up with him, drained their accounts, sold off all his **** and split with the Kids. She ****ing creamed him in Divorce court too, getting almost 60% of their remaining assets and gets alimony (I'm not sure if its for life or not. That part isn't clear). She also got the house and ruined his reputation; leaving him destitute and depressed with no friends to turn too and rich mommy and daddy not coming to his aid this time. He tried to commit suicide but he couldn't even do that right either.
> 
> Now you may be thinking 'Jharp, dude, you just dodged a serious bullet with that one. Why still so bitter? This dude did you a favor' And you know what? You'd be right. I did dodge a bullet with her. **** muncher got years of her sloppy seconds instead of me. But this anger and bitterness I feel at the situation just isn't going away 12 years running. I think I may need some professional help in that regard. I've been shot, stabbed, peppered with shrapnel and blown up, but nothing hurt as much as what she did to me. And like an old wound I guess its been festering under the surface.
> 
> For my thank you to him I sent him a fruit basket of apples with a note attached "How about them apples?" I'm pretty sure he got it. And yeah I feel no sympathy for him.
> 
> As for her? She blew through that money with a quickness. Then started in on Daddy's money until he cut her off. His business he works at took a hit during the recession of 08 and they floundered for a couple of years until they got their feet back under them about 2 years ago. Turns out she had developed a taste for the BBC and cocaine. Her kids are now in the custody of her heart broken father (****) while she's still partying like its 1999. Not too sure whats going to happen when her funds run dry but that ain't my problem.
> 
> As for me? I got a good job in the medical field where I help people. Its rewarding work and pays decently. Also get some benefits from the Government due to injuries sustained in combat, so that helps. I got a nice house, car, and good friends. I got the respect of my peers, and even have a friend who named his son after me when I saved his life downrange. My last relationship with a woman didn't work out so great but we parted on friendly terms. Our long term goals are just not compatible. ( I want children, she didn't: Deal breaker for me). I should be happy and for the most part I am. But I will never forgive him and I most certainly will never forgive her. I wouldn't even whip out my **** to piss on either of them if they were on fire. That rage isn't healthy, I know that. But in the end, despite it, I came out of that situation better than those two.
> 
> Karma really is a *****.


WOW - what a story. I just noticed - we are in the same place.


----------



## Txquail

This is not my story. I took it from another forum. This woman cheats on her husband gets an STD and then blames her affair partner for lying to her. She doesn't realize she is responsible for getting the STD for having unprotected sex with another man.

Once she discovered she had HPV and herpes, she stopped having sex with her husband. She probly passed the STD to her husband already. She then ended up telling her husband and confessing to the whole affair because she said she felt guilty. Yeah right, she knew she was caught with herpes. 



> Affairsouth posted 6/12/2018 22:59 PM
> 
> I was having affair with married man with kids. I myself am married with kids. Neither one of us was looking to exit our marriages, selfishly we were trying to filll sexual and intimate voids. We were both tested for std prior to sexual relations. I was negative across the board. My AP told me he was negative as well. 12 months into the affair, i was having pain. Doc confirmed that i now had herpes 2 and hpv!!! I confronted my AP and he knowingly lied to me about his std status.
> 
> By this time, both of us were emotionally and physically attached. We spent so much time together. I thought we were in love and true soulmates. After the std discovery, we talked about being together and if we felt that would happen. But neither one of us wanted to leave our families.
> 
> Oddly, we continued our affair. But I felt betrayed by my AP. He misled me and due to the hpv diagnosis was most likely with other partners besides me. The trust was gone but i still thought i loved him. I abstained from sex with my husband as i was in absolute fear that i would transmit herpes to him.
> 
> After several months of this, i finally decided to tell my husband. I also took it upon myself to call his wife. I wanted her to know. When i got her on the phone, i froze and badically told her nothing. It was clear that i was calling as the other woman but i couldnt bring myself to tell her how long, that we had sex, tgat he have me an std and hpv, or to warn her, that we exchanged i love yous, how often we met. Nothing.
> 
> Meanwhile, i told my husband as i could no longer deal with the lies and disceit. Or fear of knowingly giving him herpes.
> 
> Advice:
> 
> 1) I have a massive lawsuit i could file against this AP. I have all of our photos, text messages, and receipts saved. I have all the dialog about how he said his test was negative and then 12 minths later admitting to having lied to me. That he was positive for herpes. Should i sue him???
> 
> 2) my husband knows everything. He is back with his wife because he lied to her about the existance of our affair and having given me herpes and hpv. Should i tell his wife? Shoukd i warn her about his stds and the hpv? Dont get me wrong- my motives are not entirely altruistic. I am pissed that he lied to me, i now have two very serious stds, and a broken marriage. Meanwhile - his life remains unaffected.
> 
> 3). Any advice on how to recover from my feelings toward my now ex AP. Im angry that i still have feelings for him. But not a day goes by that i dont think about him. Regret having tried to tell his wife / my husband, etc. I have had no contact for over 3 months. Its hard to focus on rebuilding my marriage when i am consumed with thinking about my A, his wife, wondering if he cheated on me too, wondering if she already knows his herpes status, and if hes back to being happy.
> 
> 4) How to forgive myself. First for having gotten into this mess. Second- for having injected myself by trying to call his wife. I try to remind myself that he was the one who lied and hurt me and gave me two stds. I could have told his wife so much more. But i feel my actions were immature. Impulsive.
> 
> Ill take any advice on any aspects of my story. Its been 3 months and i still feel like crap. I hurt my kids, my husband, my family, my AP, and destroyed my health and any chance of future relationships shoukd my husband and i not pull through.
> 
> I want to sue him for this!!! And yes, i have about 8 attorneys bidding for my case. Please any advice???


----------



## seadoug105

Txquail said:


> This is not my story. I took it from another forum. This woman cheats on her husband gets an STD and then blames her affair partner for lying to her. She doesn't realize she is responsible for getting the STD for having unprotected sex with another man.
> 
> Once she discovered she had HPV and herpes, she stopped having sex with her husband. She probly passed the STD to her husband already. She then ended up telling her husband and confessing to the whole affair because she said she felt guilty. Yeah right, she knew she was caught with herpes.



Poetic, isn't it! Like a Shakespearean twist where unfortunately the Karma that comes around hits more than just the deserving target. I almost felt like part of Karma would be the guilt of giving her husband the std.... but the only guilt I perceived wa the obligatory "WELP.... he IS my husband so I guess I GOTTA feel a little guilty..."

Sha-Hitty all around!


I need a Pick-Me-Up! Think I'll go skim TAXMAN's historical posts (stalkerish??) for another juicy story of retribution! Preferably with the WS living on the streets or committed and the BS living the sweet life on an island somewhere!


----------



## Taxman

Yeah, she contracts HPV and Herpes from her AP, spreads it to her hubby, and then is more concerned over a lawsuit? WTF????? How about you endangered your husband's life? Divine retribution: In a perfect world, the lawsuit is successful. Hubby grabs the settlement and the rest of their assets and disappears. Wifey contracts cervical cancer and spends the rest of her life fighting that disease, alone.

Angry response? You bet. I like justice, there is no justice in this story.


----------



## As'laDain

OnTheFly said:


> Dude!!
> 
> BTW, have you heard of Terrence Popp? He is also a combat vet, like you, and been through the ringer. Check him out on youtube.
> 
> Glad for the happy ending!


you want him to watch bad popp? 

Redonkulous!


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Txquail said:


> This is not my story. I took it from another forum. This woman cheats on her husband gets an STD and then blames her affair partner for lying to her. She doesn't realize she is responsible for getting the STD for having unprotected sex with another man.
> 
> Once she discovered she had HPV and herpes, she stopped having sex with her husband. She probly passed the STD to her husband already. She then ended up telling her husband and confessing to the whole affair because she said she felt guilty. Yeah right, she knew she was caught with herpes.


----------

